# Roosters



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone going to roosters , ill be there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

roosters mud jam? I've heard of it but I've never been. He usually sends me an email about posting it but I dont remember getting one this year.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

YEAH ROOSTERS BURNT DOWN. THEY ARE REBUILDING AND WILL STILL HAVE IT. I HEARD IT WAS BIG. A LOT OF BIKES. ILL BE THERE:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

take pictures for us!!!


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

No prob


----------



## kickit (Feb 26, 2009)

Exspecting over 10,000 bikes to be there... 50 bux for all weekend pass for rv's,campers.etc...... includes lights and water....

Check it out here: http://www.roosterrally.com/home.php


----------



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Some of our bunch will be there racing. Look for Bitmore Performance AKA Full Throttle Racing coming across the finish line!

Suzette70


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

first or last or what?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

10,000 bikes @ 1 $50 paying rider per bike = 500,000 for the weekend.
You know other people are coming too without bikes so that $500,000+!!
i need a mud park!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i have the land, you bring tha dozer.


----------

